# Alb-Gold MÜNSINGEN?



## Moose (22. September 2003)

Wer kennt den Marathon in Münsingen?
Wie ist denn da die Strecke so? Die schreiben "schnell" ... ?!


----------



## Haferstroh (22. September 2003)

Ja, die Strecke ist aufgrund der breiten, einfachen Wege und wegen den wenigen Höhenmeter an sich sakkrisch schnell. Aber aufgepasst: Besonders die Langstrecke kann sich ziemlich lang dahin ziehen, denn ein dreistelliger Kilometerwert will auch erst mal gefahren werden, auch wenns recht flach ist. 
Ich hab die Strecke jedenfalls auch mal ziemlich unterschätzt und später einen größeren Einbruch bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

Danke für die Auskunft!
Das mit dem dreistellig sollte okay gehen!
(Erbeskopf waren 3000 hm auf 110 km,  Neustadt ca. 2600 hm auf 92 km, St.Ingbert 2650 hm auf 95 km.)


----------



## RobBj123 (23. September 2003)

Die Strecke ist verdammt schnell!!! Bin letztes Jahr im Schnitt 26,5 km/h gefahren... 

Letztes Jahr hats geregnet wie aus Eimern, war nicht unbedingt das ideale Bikewetter. Aber da die Stecke wirklich fast nur über Schotterwege verläuft, war trotzdem alles gut fahrbar.


----------



## Moose (23. September 2003)

26,5 km/h
uuups.


----------



## RobBj123 (23. September 2003)

Das ist ne Rennbahn dort...!


----------



## Scott (24. September 2003)

Schnorchel nicht vergessen, wird sicher wieder Schütten wie aus Eimern, oder a.....kalt am morgen....*g*


----------



## Moose (24. September 2003)

mmmh, 100 km schnorcheln mit einem Schnitt von über 25 km/h ?
... nicht schlecht!


----------



## Akumlehn (24. September 2003)

Hi

Schnorcheln passt schon...

auch wenn viele Synchronschwimmen nicht mögen, das Windschattenfahren hatte letztes Jahr ne Ähnlichkeit damit bei der AlbGold Trophy   

ciao
Andreas


----------



## Thinx (24. September 2003)

hat mir einer ne url mit daten vom rennen???

thx


----------



## RobBj123 (24. September 2003)

www.alb-gold.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moose (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von RobBj123 _
> *Die Strecke ist verdammt schnell!!! Bin letztes Jahr im Schnitt 26,5 km/h gefahren...
> 
> Letztes Jahr hats geregnet wie aus Eimern, war nicht unbedingt das ideale Bikewetter. Aber da die Stecke wirklich fast nur über Schotterwege verläuft, war trotzdem alles gut fahrbar. *



Was empfiehlst Du denn für Reifen?


----------



## RobBj123 (27. September 2003)

Also der größte Teil der Strecke bestand letztes Jahr aus nassen Schotterwegen... Allerdings waren auch einige fiese Schlammpassagen dabei, bei denen hat man mit Schlammreifen natürlich Vorteile. 

Also bei Trockenheit würde ich was schnelles Fahren, mit nem Twister Supersonic hatte ich auf normalem Schotter einen Platten, ich würde den nicht nehmen, viele schwören aber drauf... Und vom Rollwiederstand ist er unschlagbar. Vielleicht Michelin Comp S oder Fast Fred, oder sowas in die Richtung. Wenns dreckig ist, würde ich Conti Cross Country in 1,5 oder Schwalbe Jimmy (den hatte ich letzes Jahr, war gut!) fahren.


----------



## Thinx (28. September 2003)

also den conti cross contry kann ich auch nur empfehlen, bin den ain albstadt und wildbad gefahrn und keine probs. die dinger sind auch tierisch schnell!


----------



## heitzer (29. September 2003)

Wieviel höhenmeter hat die strecke genau ???


----------



## Moose (29. September 2003)

Alb-Gold-Marathon 

Strecken:
Langdistanz: 103 km/ ca. 1.500 Höhenmeter
Kurzdistanz: 78 km/ ca. 1.100 Höhenmeter
Mini-Marathon: 28 km/ ca. 500 Höhenmeter


----------



## heitzer (29. September 2003)

thx !! da bin ich auf was gefast !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fischerman (30. September 2003)

Hi, ich als fast Münsinger will auch noch kurz was zur Strecke sagen:

Also, wie schon erwähnt, ist die Strecke brutal schnell. Allerdings hat es die Zusatzrunde für die Langdistanz wenn wie tSonisntag in Münsingen gestartet wird, in sich. Es sind dann nicht nur 1500 hm sondern 1800 hm. Das Gemeine ist, daß die richtigen Berge dann erst auf den letzten 35 km kommen. Also, gut einteilen ist wichtig!


----------



## Moose (2. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, Du fast-Münsinger,
wie aufgeweicht ist den der Boden schon?


----------



## fischerman (3. Oktober 2003)

Bis jetzt gehts noch, aber der Wetterbericht lässt schlimmes ahnen!


----------



## Haferstroh (3. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fischerman _
> *Bis jetzt gehts noch, aber der Wetterbericht lässt schlimmes ahnen! *



Zitat ARD-Wetterbericht im TV-Videotext für Sonntag:

"Durchzug eines Regengebietes,Schneefallgrenze auf 1000 Meter sinkend"


----------



## fischerman (4. Oktober 2003)

Denn schneits wenigstens nicht ;-))

Die Streck liegt an der höchsten Stelle so um 850 Meter ü. NN


----------



## flava (4. Oktober 2003)

Da war doch letztes Jahr auch schon so schlechtes Wetter, oder?

Bin auch noch am überlegen, was ich mit den Reifen mache. Ich hab derzeit Twister drauf und hier liegen auch noch Big Jim rum. Bei Matsch wären die Big Jim wohl die bessere Wahl, oder was meint ihr?

Dann hoffen wir mal, dass es nur regnet und nicht schneit...

Bis dann! flava


----------



## Thinx (4. Oktober 2003)

ich wer meine 1.5er conti fahren, es heisst ja das die strecke aus schotter besteht, da solle man mit denen doch klar kommen oder?
*hoffdaseswirklichallesschotterist*

wer fährt eigentlich unter "IBC Racing Team"? ist da ausser mir noch jemand dabei?


----------



## fischerman (4. Oktober 2003)

also das meiste ist auf jeden Fall Schotter, es gibt ein paar kurze Wiesen-Stücke die sind aber nicht arg lang.

Letztes Jahr war auch schlechtes Wetter, wie meistens halt wenn in Münsingen MTB-Rennen sind!


----------



## Thinx (5. Oktober 2003)

ich sag nur boah war das kalt!


----------



## fischerman (5. Oktober 2003)

mit Spaß hatte das wirklich nichts zu tun!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flava (5. Oktober 2003)

Und ich habe noch bis kurz vor dem Start gehofft, dass es vielleicht doch mal zu regnen aufhört und die Sonne scheint....oder dass es anfängt zu schneien!

Aber nächstes Jahr sind wir ja trotzdem wieder dabei, oder!??!?


----------



## stevens28 (5. Oktober 2003)

Hi Leute, weiß einer wer die ersten 10 sind oder ob schon irgendwo News vorhanden sind...auf ALB-GOLD ist noch nichts zu finden!!

Ein bisschen was habe ich schon gefunden:

Christoph Müller (Team Fuji) siegt vor den Team ALB-GOLD Fahrern Peter Riis Andersen,
Mark Timo Weichert und Andreas Dilger in der Langdistanz. Bei den Frauen siegte Alexandra Rosenstiel (Team Fuji) vor der ALB-GOLD Fahrerin Gabi Stanger. Rebacca Burbach belegte den vierten Platz. Die Mitteldistanz gewann Stefan Roeschl dritter wurde Daniel Duske (Team ALB-GOLD). Später mehr ...

Stevens


----------



## fischerman (5. Oktober 2003)

hab auch noch keine Ergebnisse gefunden und als ich um 16:45 Uhr gegangen bin gab´s von der Langdistanz auch noch keine Siegerliste!


----------



## Haferstroh (5. Oktober 2003)

Tja, ich weiss bei DEM Wetter gut, weshalb ich doch zuhause geblieben bin und die 35 Euro dem Veranstalter geschenkt hab. Bin 2001 bei ähnlichem Wetter die Langstrecke des World Games-Marathon in Saalbach gefahren, muss mir also nix mehr beweisen.


----------



## Moose (5. Oktober 2003)

Mir ist es auch erst seit ein paar Stunden wieder richtig warm.
Wer länger gewartet hat, hat auch eine Ergebnisliste bekommen.
Ich habe aber leider nur die der Damen mitgenommen!


----------



## Thinx (6. Oktober 2003)

wie sahs bei euch mit der funktion vom bike aus?
bei mir hat vor lauter schlamm shcon so nach ca 30km die schaltung so gut wie versagt, schalten war wegen eingefrorenen finger eh nur noch mit dem handballen möglich.
genauso hat miene hinterradbremse unter dem schlamm gelitten, ist immer im angezogenen zustand stehen geblieben und dann war immer ersma gefummel angesagt 

es gibt übrignes noch immer keine ergebnislisten!!! *bah*


----------



## flava (6. Oktober 2003)

Also schau mal hier genau nach. Da öffnet sich ein zweites kleines Fenster und da gibt's die Ergebnislisten:

http://www.alb-gold.de/start5.htm 

Mein Bike hat super funktioniert. Konnte mich nicht beklagen. Nur der ECC5-Knopf an meiner Marathon ging etwas schwer. Hab ich aber vorhin vom Dreck befreit und jetzt läuft der auch wieder.


----------



## Moose (6. Oktober 2003)

... tausend Kettenklemmer, schliesslich Kette gerissen.
Schalten auch nur mit dem Handballen, ansonsten hat alles gehalten.


----------



## Tjard (6. Oktober 2003)

Ahh, danke für den Link (beim Netscape/Mozilla öffnet sich da nix )

Während des Rennens war mich nicht zu kalt aber danach ...

Bike hat gut funktioniert, Schaltung ging halt immer schwerer aber ging.
Den 'Abspritzservice' im Anschluß fand ich super 

Und die Orga fand ich auch super.

Nur die Strecke war doch etwas langweilig -> Wiesenweg-Marathon

Gruß
Tjard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heitzer (6. Oktober 2003)

Allso die Sträcke war echt langweilig !! 
Aber stellt euch mal vor bei dem Wetter eine noch schwierigere Strecke .
ICh hab nach 90 km aufgeben müssen da ich nicht mehr bremsen konnte !! und geschaltet habe ich auch wie so jeder mit den Handballen .
Die beste schaltung is wohl die Grip Shift oder ??? 
ich habe immer noch kein gefühl in meinen fingern


----------



## heitzer (6. Oktober 2003)

das coolste war das ich zuschauer gefragt habe ob sie so gut wären ma zu schalten und mein tacho weiter zu drücken !!
was au net schlecht ist warmen tee auf die hände zu schütten


----------



## Moose (6. Oktober 2003)

Ja, das hätte ich mal machen sollen.
Versuch mal, einen Kettennieter zu bedienen, wenn Deine Finger nicht mehr funktionieren!
Was für ein Spass!


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass Ihr schon wieder alles verdrängt und vergessen habt:

Mich würde interessieren, was für Klamotten/ Bike-Features Euch das Leben (bzw die 112/78 km) leichter gemacht haben und welche nicht.

Was würdet Ihr "nächstes Mal" (nehmen wir an, Ihr würdet es nochmal tun) anders machen, anziehen, mitnehmen???


----------



## flava (7. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hatte meine lange Gore Hose an und meine Adidas Ragenjacke über einem Langarmtrikot und Unterhemd. Und natürlich meine Überschuhe. Mit den Sachen war ich eigentlich auch ganz zufrieden und mir war es damit nicht wirklich unangenehm kalt.
Aber meine Handschuhe haben sich mit der Zeit so mit Wasser gefüllt. Die haben dann eher ein schwammartiges Gefühl vermittelt.
Was für Handschuhe hattet ihr denn und seid ihr damit zufrieden?

Bis dann! flava


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

... meine Handschuhe waren auch vollgesaugt und haben irgendwie versagt. 
Vielleicht würden sich die wasserdichten von Sealskinz echt lohnen?
Was bei mir gut war, war die Windstopper-Mütze unterm Helm.
Regenjacke (Polaris) hat auch dicht gehalten, von unten ist das Wasser aber auch irgendwann den Rücken hoch gekrochen.

Eine gute Entscheidung waren die Schwalbe Big Jim Light Reifen (guter Kurvenhalt!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flava (7. Oktober 2003)

Ja, die Unterhelm Mütze von Gonso hat bei mir auch super funktioniert.

Ich bin mit meinen Twister Pro auch ganz gut gefahren. Hab mir das vorher viel schlimmer vorgestellt, aber die Reifen haben super gearbeitet. Aber bei einer technischeren Strecke wäre das wohl nicht ganz so gut gewesen.


----------



## Marathonisti (7. Oktober 2003)

War mit normalen "LANGFINGER" Handschuhen unterwegs...
Meine Finger waren nach 15km so taub das ich fast nicht mehr schalten konnte! Bei km20 spürte ich meine füße nicht mehr!
Das waren Sauharte 112km!

Frage: Wie kommt es das auf der startliste so viele Fahrer eingetragen sind die aber auf der Ergebnissliste Fehlen!?!?
-Nicht angetreten?
-Aufgegeben?
-Distanz umgebucht?
 könnt ihr mir das sagen?

Der Schwalbe BIGJIM war der Optimale Reifen für dieses Sauwetter!!!!!!!


----------



## flava (7. Oktober 2003)

Also ich hab auch kurz vor dem Start noch auf die 78 km umgebucht. Hab dort mitbekommen, dass ziemlich viele auch die Distanz gewechselt haben bzw. garnicht an den Start gegangen sind.

Im Nachhinein kann ich auch sagen, dass es eine gute Entscheidung war, auf die 78 km umzusteigen - auch wenn ich jetzt doch gerne die 112 km gefahren wäre...

Bis dann! flava


----------



## Moose (7. Oktober 2003)

... ich glaube, da haben ganz arg viele aufgegeben ...!


----------

